# Washington Co lease looking for 4 members



## Big Mike (Jun 14, 2008)

*500 acres near Oconee GA, (Hazard Rd - Dixon Grove Rd area) within 20 minutes of Sandersville and Tennille. Mixture of planted pines and timber, large clear cut, creek runs through the property, 1 beaver pond. Deer, turkey and hogs. This and surrounding properties are family owned by a retired circuit court judge. Surrounding properties are trophy/QDM hunted. Road access campsite with power and water; primitive camping or campers welcome. No camping fees, electricity split between members. Inaugural year of a long term, family, still hunt club. Membership includes: member's spouse or significant other, 3 children under 18 living at home. GA hunting regulations and common sense rules apply. Paying property taxes on lease which are $11 per acre X 500 acres = $5500/year. Maximum 8members, $5500/8 = $687.50 each member. Direct questions, inquiries or requests to see the property to this post or PM me. I will check back regularly. Thank you for looking. *


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 16, 2008)

PMs answered


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 18, 2008)

PM answered - Will show property


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 28, 2008)

PMs answered. Next planned trip to show the property is July 12/13.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 29, 2008)

sounds great but a little to high for a state employee...good luck


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 1, 2008)

Showing the property the weekend of 06-12 and 06-13.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 20, 2008)

I plan to show the property Saturday 7/26.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bowfish71 (Aug 4, 2008)

How far is this property from Milledgeville?  Also do you allow duck hunting during deer season?


----------



## Swineqhog (Aug 4, 2008)

*Hog Hunting*

I might be interested in joining for the hogs. I already hunt that area. I'll pay a full membership just to hunt the hogs with a couple of dogs when deer and turkey season  isnt in. Is it surrounded by Mr. Thomas Hutchings place? Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 7, 2008)

Bowfish and Swineqhog, thanks for the interest. 

Bowfish:

1) The property is about 40-45 minutes from Milledgeville. We were leasing in Milledgeville when we found this and drove over a few weekends last year. Not a bad ride.
2) Duck hunting during the deer season. The only objection I would have is that you would have to move through a lot of deer country to get close enough to water. I wouldn't want to deny anyone deer hunting because someone was out in front of their stand shooting ducks.  

Swineqhog:   

Yes, the lease is surrounded by Tom's property and he owns our tract as well. 

PMs inbound to both of you.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 17, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2008)

Weekend bump


----------

